# Chargeback vs Section 75



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi guys, first time Im even considering using one of these EVER, even after 6-7 years problem free buying, so was wondering if someone could advise. 

I bought 10 items worth £20 each over the internet so £200 in total. I bought it from a small independent run company up in Scotland on April 23rd. 

I paid with Barclays Visa credit card but went through Paypal (had no balance in Paypal so it was a direct transaction I presume??)

Anyway, I was told my items would be shipped on Tuesday 26th as their courier would be picking it up and the items delivered by pallet.

Now the products still haven't arrived and they don't respond well to e-mails. I sent one email mentioning I havent received them today and they said they would get in touch with the shipping company and get back to me.

I haven't heard anything back but I will wait till tomorrow and give them a ring to see what is going on.

Now I am reasonable and I understand that there has been a bank holiday and pallet companies dont normally deliver on weekends, but it has still been 4 business days (normal time is 2-3). Maybe it took the pallet company a while to get it down to Yorkshire but hey ho. I will still get in touch to actually find out if its been shipped or not and then wait till the end of this next week if I have to.

I have NOT been given any dispatch details or a tracking number, just a confirmation of my order which was on 23rd April.

So my question is, if I do not get my products, which one would I use? 

I understand that section 75 is only for 1 item costing £100+ but chargeback seems to be for anything that doesn't arrive and doesn't seem to have a limit that I know of.

I would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You don't get section 75 cover when you pay though PayPal. PayPal is your point of contact for this transaction.

Section 75 doesn't cover you when you don't pay the company in question directly.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kerr said:


> You don't get section 75 cover when you pay though PayPal. PayPal is your point of contact for this transaction.
> 
> Section 75 doesn't cover you when you don't pay the company in question directly.


Ok but I cant use it anyway as each product is less than £100 right? So chargeback seems the only viable option (or go through Paypal resolution centre but don't know which one is better)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chargeback is pretty pointless in practice IME. 

If the company don't respond to Barclaycard don't be surprised if that's as far as they take it.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Where in Scotland is the company? Can someone here go around if they are nearby and see what's going on for you?

Although your not strictly covered if you pay via PayPal the banks will listen to you and possibly cover you, I had this conversation with my bank and they Said they would cover the transaction.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I did a chargeback and the company just said there was no dispute as far as they were concerned and chargeback was reversed. Entirely pointless exercise.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Chargeback is pretty pointless in practice IME.
> 
> If the company don't respond to Barclaycard don't be surprised if that's as far as they take it.


What do you mean if the company don't respond to Barclaycard?



m4rkymark said:


> Where in Scotland is the company? Can someone here go around if they are nearby and see what's going on for you?
> 
> Although your not strictly covered if you pay via PayPal the banks will listen to you and possibly cover you, I had this conversation with my bank and they Said they would cover the transaction.


Its in Ayrshire. Its not really too much of an issue yet. They are a small company and from the emails Ive sent, it appears only 1 person is handling them.

I don't think its the companys fault, they've supplied to BBC too and the emails Ive received are polite and straightforward.

It seems to be more of an issue with the delivery company they are using as the woman told me the items have been dispatched on Tuesday. They use APC normally but due to weight, mine is supposed to be coming by GCN Scotland on a pallet.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> What do you mean if the company don't respond to Barclaycard?
> 
> Its in Ayrshire. Its not really too much of an issue yet. They are a small company and from the emails Ive sent, it appears only 1 person is handling them.
> 
> ...


I live in North Ayrshire, let me know if I can help. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> I live in North Ayrshire, let me know if I can help. Feel free to PM me.


Company is based in Girvan. Dont really want to make a big deal of it at the moment as its only been 4 business days and it may turn up this week, or the next so will wait it out and proceed.

Thanks for the offer though, if needs be Ill give you a PM, hope that wont be too much of a problem?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> What do you mean if the company don't respond to Barclaycard?


Sorry have I misread...thought you said you paid on Barclaycard Visa?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Sorry have I misread...thought you said you paid on Barclaycard Visa?


Yes I paid by Barclaycard Visa but went through paypal - AFAIK it went straight through paypal as I had no balance.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Yes I paid by Barclaycard Visa but went through paypal - AFAIK it went straight through paypal as I had no balance.


Stand to be corrected but if there was no positive balance with PP at the time of making the purchase on the credit card, I think I'm right in saying you can still look to invoke a claim via chargeback.

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/advice/how-do-i-use-chargeback

As in earlier posts I've never had any joy with chargeback as the card provider doesn't really care, nothing in it for them.

S75 is much more potent, sued a bank twice along with the traders in question. Bit of a pain to do at the time and you've got to be prepared to see it through but the bank has folded each time and paid me out.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Stand to be corrected but if there was no positive balance with PP at the time of making the purchase on the credit card, I think I'm right in saying you can still look to invoke a claim via chargeback.
> 
> http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/advice/how-do-i-use-chargeback
> 
> ...


I never have any balance in Paypal anyway as I dont sell much and when I do, transfer it to my account straight away.

Ill have to wait it out and see. Ive done a bit of google searching on GCN and it turns out they just generally take the PI55 to deliver anything.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Just put in a dispute via PayPal. If the seller can't provide legitimate tracking details you've all but won your case.


----------



## Riicckkyy (Dec 19, 2015)

If the merchandise has not been delivered within 30 days of the transaction, that's if no delivery date has been provided, then a chargeback would be your best option. The company would be unable to reject the chargeback if they haven't got evidence of delivery. As advised, you would not be covered under section 75 in this case as the transction has gone through PayPal. if the company don't respond to Barclays then that's good news, visa will accept the claim and your receive a full refund.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheers guys for the responses. Turns out I posted too soon!

The GCN delivery truck (Massive 18 wheeler) came to deliver it. Now it had no chance getting up the drive as its swooping so the driver said he'd come back tomorrow in a van as I wasn't home and the wife had no chance lifting a 100kg pallet.


----------

